# Search feature



## thrsher (Sep 2, 2011)

why does it not work for me. any time i have ever tried to use it, i never get results, and im trying basic searches....what am i doing wrong


----------



## Alex (Sep 3, 2011)

What were you searching for, if I may ask?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 3, 2011)

its been happening to me too
i just simply click the search button, punch in whatever it is im wanting to search for (eg: emg), says it returned no results
tried the advanced search, and with all the other options like specific threads/posts with "wordgoeshere". does the same thing


----------



## thrsher (Sep 3, 2011)

in particular this time i was searching to see the most recent axe fx for sale threads. other time i was searching for old kxk threads.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 3, 2011)

I use it alot. Just as you say it often strikes out. If you keep trying slightly different wordings of what your after, then you'll usually have some luck. Other times it's easier to go to the thread topic page and work back from there.

I'm often searching for specific threads which I remember the title somewhat, so that puts you much closer to the search engine's data threshold.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 3, 2011)

few search engines work well with 3 letter words, could that be part of the problem?


----------



## MJS (Sep 3, 2011)

A lot of the time, I just use Google. Type in whatever phrase you want to search for, plus this: site:sevenstring.org 

That will just bring up results from here.

I usually only use the built-in search if I want to only search titles, instead of the whole post/thread.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 4, 2011)

MJS said:


> A lot of the time, I just use Google. Type in whatever phrase you want to search for, plus this: site:sevenstring.org
> 
> That will just bring up results from here.
> 
> I usually only use the built-in search if I want to only search titles, instead of the whole post/thread.


 
^This.

"whatever you're searching for" site:sevenstring.org

Sorry Alex, but the search feature on this site is busted. Has been since I've joined. I've always had to use Google.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually the search works fine on most stuff but does not work for anything 3 letters or less. So kxk, emg, etc etc will not return any results. That said using the site feature on google does work very well. You can even limit it to subforums by using the url of the site section.

For example to search in seven string guitars go to google and do

```
site:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/ your search terms
```


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Actually the search works fine on most stuff but does not work for anything 3 letters or less. So kxk, emg, etc etc will not return any results. That said using the site feature on google does work very well. You can even limit it to subforums by using the url of the site section.
> 
> For example to search in seven string guitars go to google and do
> 
> ...



We should replace the logo with the three sevens on the upper right corner of the page with these instructions


----------

